# Round 2/PL Akira on hold?



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's a rumor flying over at SSM that Round 2 has the 1/1000 Akira model on indefinite hold, possibley in order to bump a different Trek kit ahead of it. Tom Lowe, are you out there? Whassup?

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=71821


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

DLM nailed it. Some guy with 3 total posts claims it is on hold and now the sky is falling?

Only time will tell.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

feldercarb 

so, a kit that everyone's been dying for going on the better part of 13 years is being delayed and the source (we'll call him deep-throat for now) doesn't want to reveal himself because he doesn't like the boards just leaks bad news and nothing else? Come on! Throw us a bone! Give us a ray of sunshine at least! What's it being pushed back by? When should we expect it? You're not planning some lame Scorpion-esque kit or another kit or subject that's already been done to death are you? If that's the case, you can forget about me opening up my wallet for anymore of RC2's kits any further.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

As much as I'd love to have the Akira, I hope they are releasing the Kelvin or Enterprise from the new movie instead. That would be sweet.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

If the movie's a big commercial success they stand to make a LOT of money by releasing a Kelvin or an Abramsprise (yes, we know you hate it, no need to tell us again). 

So maybe they are doing something connected to the movie? Strike while the iron is hot, so to speak. 

When is Wonderfest?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

According to Cult's News page, the Akira is on hold for now. They plan to release a smaller more affordable ship at the end of the year.

Hmmm...smaller, more affordable model. Can you say "refit"....

That's just speculation on my part folks. I have no idea what Tom plans to release...but it does make a certain amount of sense.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Smaller, more affordable....can you say 'Vulcan Shuttle re-issue'?


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Capt. Krik said:


> According to Cult's News page, the Akira is on hold for now. They plan to release a smaller more affordable ship at the end of the year.quote]
> 
> Which year?


----------



## Tantei (Feb 16, 2006)

Bad News, Good News?

Just found this over at Tower Hobbies. No release date given

Polar Lights 1/1000 Enterprise NCC-1701-A


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tantei said:


> Bad News, Good News?
> 
> Just found this over at Tower Hobbies. No release date given
> 
> Polar Lights 1/1000 Enterprise NCC-1701-A


Its all new news to me. Is there a link?


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Trekkie75 said:


> Its all new news to me. Is there a link?


http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0097p?MANUFACTURER=PLL&FVSEARCH=ENTERPRISE
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0097p?MANUFACTURER=AMT&FVSEARCH=VULCAN


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Capt. Krik said:


> According to Cult's News page, the Akira is on hold for now. They plan to release a smaller more affordable ship at the end of the year.
> 
> Hmmm...smaller, more affordable model. Can you say "refit"....
> 
> That's just speculation on my part folks. I have no idea what Tom plans to release...but it does make a certain amount of sense.


I can't seem to find the news you speak of. Have a link or is this
a newsletter type of thing?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Trekkie75 said:


> Its all new news to me. Is there a link?


You realize that "news" is the plural tense of "new"?

And I knew they'd be releasing another kit from the olden days and a subject that's been done to death instead of giving us something new. :freak:


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I'm confused.



Magesblood said:


> so, a kit that everyone's been dying for going on the better part of 13 years is being delayed


I believe that an estimated 67 modelers had indicated that they would buy an Akira. Whatever the exact number, it's not quite everyone.



Magesblood said:


> the source (we'll call him deep-throat for now) doesn't want to reveal himself because he doesn't like the boards just leaks bad news and nothing else?


If you follow the breadcrumbs and go to the CultTVMan boards, you'll see that the source is Round 2.



Magesblood said:


> And I knew they'd be releasing another kit from the olden days and a subject that's been done to death instead of giving us something new.


Hear, hear. Who needs another Enterprise or the Vulcan Shuttle that was only released once. We need the new Enterprise!

Jim


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Everything I Need to Know I Learned in Kindergarten

Don't skip in line. Wait your turn. The Akira was first. The "new" Enterprise will have to wait.

ok, ok, I'm getting too worked up over this. I need to step back a bit.


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> You realize that "news" is the plural tense of "new"?
> 
> And I knew they'd be releasing another kit from the olden days and a subject that's been done to death instead of giving us something new. :freak:


Yes I meant to say new news, in the sense that specifically a *1/1000th scale* 1701-A Enterprise is a all new release from Polar Lights. Even if the ship design itself has been around for 30 years, JJ Abrams "new" Enterprise is no improvement IMO.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I hope, if true, this does not mean the 1/350 TOS Enterprise will be on hold. I have been waiting for that for a long time.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It also has been confirmed with a phone call to Round 2 - see the SSM thread for details.

"Phantom Stranger" seems to know what is going on, despite lack of 'official' creds and few posts...

.


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> I hope, if true, this does not mean the 1/350 TOS Enterprise will be on hold. I have been waiting for that for a long time.


That one is still happening as far as I know. It better be...


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

message deleted


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Welp, I sure hope the smaller more affordable kit is indeed a 1/1000 refit.
I'd prefer that to an Akira (though I do want an Akira) anyhoo.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I want them both!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*YES!!!!*

Cult confirms that it will be a 1/1000 refit! Thanks, Steve!

*WOOHOO!!!!*

Here's hoping they do as good a job as they did on the 1/1000 TOS E.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Well that is good news. My 1/1000 scale army of Franz Joseph kits and Connie class will have company.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

A 1/1000 Refit would be a dream come true. 

Then it will be to scale with the Akira when that finally comes out! 

I want pics of both together!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm seriously looking forward to doing some TMP-era bashes with the refit!

I can only assume that someone will come out with a Reliant mod kit.

Great news!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Reliant was the Ultimate kitbash of the Refit, by ILM no less.

A conversion kit of the Reliant, and one for all the different Miranda class vessels from TNG/DS-9. At 1/1000 they are like Pokemon- "Gotta get em all!"


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

1. For a brief delusional moment I thought the new 1/1000 might be the BoP since that is size appropriate and completes the TOS triad. Why does AMT and R2 hate the Romulans so much?

2. Why did R2 bother w/ that re-release poll? Vulcan shuttle? Last place is now first place in this new universe we live in. To skip over the first 3 places and go straight to that one, perhaps they will re-tool and accuratize the k-7 and BoP.

3. And they're doing a 1701 tin box re-release? "There will be some product changes"? So I may as well build my MISB Tin now...

To all the Akira fans, my sympathies.
To all the 1k Refit fans, congrats.


----------



## spacetigerhobbs (Feb 2, 2004)

I sure hope lots of nostalgic 40- and 50-somethings bought the reissued original 18" repop and provided lots of capital to Round 2. Otherwise, I saw no point in reissuing the kit. If you bought every aftermarket correction available, you'd have at least $100 in it, and you'd still have incorrect nacelles. They would have been better to fix up the Cutaway. That said, if they're coming with a 1/1000 Refit, I'll be at the cash register with mine. I just hope they intend to mold the associated alien ships from the TOS, STMP and "Enterprise" eras.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

A 1/1000 Refit? Absolutely BRILLIANT. Affordable, immensely popular, a sure-fire winner. Global recognition, the "star" of 6 movies, and it will sell BIG. Honestly, I could not care less about an Akira. My only recognition of it is from 4.6 seconds of First Contact. How am I supposed to sell that in my store?

I'm disturbed by the lack of model kits supporting the new movie. Not to comment on the movie or the ships themselves, not grabbing this market while its hot is a big mistake. Waiting to see how the movie does is playing way too safe and, in fact, risks losing the excitement of the movie's release.

Sadly, I would not put much support behind 1/350 kits for now. Maybe when the economy improves, but not now.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Roguepink said:


> Sadly, I would not put much support behind 1/350 kits for now. Maybe when the economy improves, but not now.


QFT

And while I sound so much like a party pooper, I am pleased to hear of a 1/1000 refit! If only we had a raise the roof smiley


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*So* *way siked* *about the Refit!!!!!!*

Thank you, Round 2!!!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...Awesome news, PL hits another home run!


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

A Refit/1701-A Enterprise at 1/1000th would make it around a foot long when assembled, a really nice mass market happy size. I have to agree its much more marketable than the Akira given the name of the ship, and the fact it was featured in 6 movies. It just makes better business sense on Round 2's part.

I think I'll pick up at least two for myself...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, like I said above, a 1/1000 refit is great. But I really do hope they do that Akira. It's such a cool ship!

P.S. Sure hope someone does a resin Abbe class conversion kit for the refit!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hope they have Thomas doing the masters. He's done all the reseacrh when he designed the 1/350 kit.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

If anybody's listening, could you skip the hollowed out windows and/or the window inserts and go with engraved windows like on the Enterprise-E, D & C? That way, if you don't want to light it (like me), you can paint the windows or if you do want to light it (like a lot of y'all), you can do whatever you do to hollow them out.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

spacetigerhobbs said:


> I sure hope lots of nostalgic 40- and 50-somethings bought the reissued original 18" repop and provided lots of capital to Round 2. Otherwise, I saw no point in reissuing the kit. If you bought every aftermarket correction available, you'd have at least $100 in it, and you'd still have incorrect nacelles. They would have been better to fix up the Cutaway. That said, if they're coming with a 1/1000 Refit, I'll be at the cash register with mine. I just hope they intend to mold the associated alien ships from the TOS, STMP and "Enterprise" eras.


As a forty something I wouldn't waste my money on the old AMT kit. I still have
some from recent re-releases in the box, but the Polar Lights kit makes them look
like 'dead things' by comparison.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> I'm disturbed by the lack of model kits supporting the new movie.


I am not surprised since when the first pictures was released everyone started screaming about hoe their childhood was being raped. Who in their right mind would go through the expensive tooling and manufacturing of a kit with that much pure hatred. People are warming up the design now but it is past the tipping point for a release in time for the movie. 
The Action toys will do to fill the gap and if they sell well perhaps a kit may work fo rth eDVD release.



> My only recognition of it is from 4.6 seconds of First Contact. How am I supposed to sell that in my store?


It also was in St-Voyager & DS-9. Everytime it appeared it looks good. It always looked like a modern take on the Miranda class with some extra meaness. I do like the Refit, but it would be niece to have a Star Trek kit relesed that did not have the word Enterprise on it- there is a big universe of great designs which are now only available in Resin.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

John P said:


> I hope they have Thomas doing the masters. He's done all the reseacrh when he designed the 1/350 kit.


Maybe not enough research. Although the 1:350 refit is a great ship, there are plenty of accuracy issues regarding measurements and such to be found.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> If anybody's listening, could you skip the hollowed out windows and/or the window inserts and go with engraved windows like on the Enterprise-E, D & C? That way, if you don't want to light it (like me), you can paint the windows or if you do want to light it (like a lot of y'all), you can do whatever you do to hollow them out.


I'd rather fill and sand then drill and fill


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

How big would a 1/1000 Galaxy class be? 

I hate how Berman and Frakes trashed the -D just because 'it looked cool doing a crash scene'. Yeah. The flagship of starfleet brought down by a 100 year old Klingon ship with a crew of 18.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> Maybe not enough research. Although the 1:350 refit is a great ship, there are plenty of accuracy issues regarding measurements and such to be found.


It is easy to nitpick a subject- there has to be a point where the master needs to be ready for a production schedule and the kit does get 'reworked' by the company paying for it to produce the molds.
I cannot think of a SINGLE model out there that does not have a correction thread about it. Remember FineMolds Falcon Toe-In issues? They had access to that actual filming model for the master- it is just that there were several models in different scales and differing details. 
I do hope they have an Aztec decal sheet or mask to go with this kit.

.


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

Jodet said:


> How big would a 1/1000 Galaxy class be?


About 25 1/4 inches long.



> I hate how Berman and Frakes trashed the -D just because 'it looked cool doing a crash scene'. Yeah. The flagship of starfleet brought down by a 100 year old Klingon ship with a crew of 18.


Yeah, that was stupid of them. I thought the -D had at least a couple more movies left in her. But I don't know how well it would of stood up against the Borg in First Contact.

Kits I would like Round 2 to release are:

1/350, TOS Enterprise
1/350, Klingon D7 or K'tinga-class 
1/350, Klingon Bird of Prey
1/350, Reliant
1/350, Defiant

1/1000, Excelsior or Enterprise-B
1/1000, Akira
1/1000, Reliant
1/1000, Constellation-class (Stargazer)
1/1000, Voyager
1/1000, Enterprise-E
1/1000, Enterprise-D
1/1000, Enterprise-C 
1/1000, Klingon Vor'cha-class 
1/1000, Klingon K'tinga-class
1/1000, Cardassian Galor-class

1/1400, Romulan D'deridex-class Warbird


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Trekkie75 said:


> 1/1400, Romulan D'deridex-class Warbird


You want a 33 3/4" model sitting in your living room?

Granted, it would be pretty sweet but I think a 2500th scale would be more like it at just under 19".


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> 1/350, Klingon D7 or K'tinga-class


2 different ships. The D-7 was TOS, the K'tinga or D7-M was the one from the Motion Pisture




> 1/1000, Excelsior or Enterprise-B


These have already been released in styrene - still available on eBay though a repop would be nice.

There a LOT of Trek models I would like to have, and not every one is called Enterprise.

.


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> You want a 33 3/4" model sitting in your living room?


Well some would, such as I. The 1/350 Refit is even longer I think. 



> Granted, it would be pretty sweet but I think a 2500th scale would be more like it at just under 19".


Probably the more practicle and marketable size.


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> 2 different ships. The D-7 was TOS, the K'tinga or D7-M was the one from the Motion Pisture.


I actually knew that, sorry I didn't list them seperetely.



> These have already been released in styrene - still available on eBay though a repop would be nice.


Years ago I actually had an AMT K'tinga kit, but I lacked the wearwithal to build it.



> There a LOT of Trek models I would like to have, and not every one is called Enterprise.


I agree, so many cool ships that should of had more screen time. I'll also say its too bad Voyager wasn't an Akira-class.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

If Round 2 does the 1/350 Reliant/Miranda Class I would like to see them do it with all 3 versions in the same box - w/ rollbar, w/o rollbar, and the cannons from Sisko's Saratoga. It would also be nice if the include the extra parts for the Soyuz class since it is nearly the same ship.

As I mentioned in another posting - If they do the Miranda class and since they already have Enterprise A, I would like to see the Constellation Class in 1/350 since the componets are the same as the other 2.

Other ships I would like - 
1/350 - Oberth Class - I just like the design

I would also like kits from the Best of Both Worlds and Unification
These would be fine in 1/1000
Cheyenne
Challenger
Niagara
Springfield
Freedom
New Orleans

A 1/1000 Galaxy would be great, but it needs to include the AGT upgrade.
And when they do it, it should be followed up with a 1/1000 Nebula which includes the 3 or 4 conversions for the Nebula. Including the proto-Nebula, round dish, and the triangle pod.

I agree with the comment about engraved windows - if they do not include clear windows, please engrave them so it is easier for us to finish the work to light them up. No decal for windows, it is alot more work to create the windows and then light them up if they are not already on the ship.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Raist3001 said:


> Maybe not enough research. Although the 1:350 refit is a great ship, there are plenty of accuracy issues regarding measurements and such to be found.


I agree.
He did a good job, but there was still accuracy issues and some of his parts engineering was kind of goofy.

Hopefully the current guys do as well or better.
So far they seem like they're on the ball.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm glad the Akira got put on hold (hopefully a LONG hold). Way too nichy a subject to sell. Glad they came to their senses.

The 1/1000 refit is an excellent pick.
Hopefully it will include the refit and 'A' parts along with the aztek decals.

Aside from a 1/350 TOS Enterprise, hopefully we'll see a 1/1000 Reliant and a Voyager soon.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, I for one would love to see a kit of some Star Trek Ship that has not been offered before. I guess that is a strange concept. The hobby community is so much better off with the same ship offered in 10 different scales. Tanks and Plane and Boats and Cars can come in a million different varieties, but not Sci-Fi kits. What ever.:freak:


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh, and one observation. If the New Star trek movie is the smash hit it looks to be based on early reviews, how would everyone feel if the only kits produced were new ships from the movie, since so much more money could be made selling the new popular stuff? Think about it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think snap togethers would work fo rthe ew movie, but people have been screaming how much they hate the new designs since th efirst picture. Not a very good idea to spend the thousands to bring a new kit to market with that attitude. 

.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

cireskul said:


> Well, I for one would love to see a kit of some Star Trek Ship that has not been offered before. I guess that is a strange concept. The hobby community is so much better off with the same ship offered in 10 different scales. Tanks and Plane and Boats and Cars can come in a million different varieties, but not Sci-Fi kits. What ever.:freak:


The problem is that a LOT of sci fi kits were made to 'box scale' and over utilized the excuse of 'there not real' to get out of doing kits in widely varying sizes. Not to mention the perception that all sci fi modelers were kids.

Today, they are FINALLY getting the notion that there is merit to doing these things in scale. Plus these 'hero' ships are fianlly getting the treatment they deserve.
To date, there is really only one 'good' refit. The 1/350. But it is huge and out of the range of a lot of people.
The 1/537 is a horrible kit (after they paneled it) and the 1/2500 is too small to count as a subject on its own.
So doing something like this is not beating a dead horse.
Its finally giving the market a decent kit.

Not to mention the simple fact that a ship like the Akira simply WILL NOT SELL. Not in the numbers to warrant the expense of tooling a kit like this up.
A hobby shop owner here said it himself.

A better marketing stratagy for this kit might be to do it in 1/2500 and make it part of a 'three ship set' where someone might like one or two of the ships enough to buy the whole kit and they still would have plenty of ships in the same scale.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I might be alone in this but I really hate 1/2500 scale. Detail is too somplifiied on capital ships and what you do get is cartoony. 1/1400 works better and it is an established scale for existing kits. I have the Starcraft's Akira in 1/1400 and it does allow proper details and is a good display size.
I was so happy that somebody had the courage to release n Akira in styrene. I have lost count on how many Enterprise models there are out there alread- it seems the only kit released in more numbers/scales/companies is the X-Wing.
Trek has a lot of great designs and it would be nice toi to have some in injection mold. The resin versions are a little too pricey for available scales.

The 1/1000 Refit is going to get Round 2 a ton of cash- I hope they use it to develop more Trek kits instead of repops with tin box options. A 1/1000 Miranda class would be a winner alos!

.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

OK what ever. Only TOS Enterprise kits from now on in every scale imaginable. God forbit there ever be a little variaty. Anyone who wants something different should accept a tiny model and shut the hell up I suppose. :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

cireskul said:


> OK what ever. Only TOS Enterprise kits from now on in every scale imaginable. God forbit there ever be a little variaty. Anyone who wants something different should accept a tiny model and shut the hell up I suppose. :beatdeadhorse:


I admit that non-Enterprise and TNG/DS9/VOY-era kits are rather scarce in Round 2's lineup. I request early next year they develop and release a 1/1000th starship kit that meets the preceding criteria, which is decreed to be in most demand. My Fed-ship candidates are Akira/Thunderchild, Voyager and Miranda/Reliant (although not technically TNG-era, it did make many on-screen appearances then and seems to be a rather popular ship).


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, 12" isn't all that tiny, is it? It's bigger than most of the 1/48 airplane kits I build.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

John

I have often wondered why it is so easy and practical for a model company to make so many various plane, tanks, cars etc, but not ST of SW ships. I cannot believe all plane, tank or car models are great sellers. It’s the blanket approach, the other genre kit sell well as a "type of subject" not a "specific subject". The same could be applied to a run of ships from the Star Trek Universe. That is once everyone’s hunger for enterprise kit is satisfied, if that is ever possible.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

So now that it'll be a 1/1K Refit that will be released, Round2 is no longer the Official Evil Modeling Company it was made out to be at the start of the thread, right?  :lol:


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I agree that it is nice to finally get Star Trek models in scale with each other. I remeber getting comments back from the original manufacturer that "the scales were all fictional and it didn't matter". So that was why we ended up with the Defiant being bigger than the Excellsior. 

I agree that the "workable" scales are 1/1400 (for larger ships), 1/1000 (for almost every ship), and 1/350 (while these are great kits, they do take up a bit of "space"). Another scale I would suggest is something between 1/72 and 1/32 for smaller ships, such as shuttles and fighters. It would be nice to have things such as the Runabout in scale with the Scorpion fighter, the vulcan shuttle and the original shuttle.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

cireskul said:


> John
> 
> I have often wondered why it is so easy and practical for a model company to make so many various plane, tanks, cars etc, but not ST of SW ships. I cannot believe all plane, tank or car models are great sellers. It’s the blanket approach, the other genre kit sell well as a "type of subject" not a "specific subject". The same could be applied to a run of ships from the Star Trek Universe. That is once everyone’s hunger for enterprise kit is satisfied, if that is ever possible.


The reason you see so many 'airplanes' and 'tanks' in every imaginable scale and not sci-fi subjects is a matter of liscensing cost.
And simple demand. Its simply a numbers game.
Also, in planes and such, you have variants of each aircraft.
How many mustangs were there in real life? (John I'm sure you could answer this better than I). Same with Thunderbolts Corsairs, etc.
Its a simple matter for companies to add or change a few parts to make a base kit the new variant.
Also, when a company decides to make a subject like a mustang when there are already a bunch out there, its because they feel they can do the subject better than the other companies.

In the case of the TOS Enterprise, I count only 5 versions of the subject (in different scales).
(I do not count any resin kits, as these are not mass market kits sold in hobby shops, are not styrene plastic and did not pay any licensing fees).

1.) 1/635. The first 18in kit from the 60's
2.) 1/1500. From the original 3 ship kit.
3.) 1/500. The Cuy-Away (yes thats how its spelled on the box). This was AMTs chance to make a really nice Engterprise kit and they totally screwed it up.
4.) 1/2500. Part of the Enterprise 3 ship kit.
5.) 1/1,000. The Polar lights kit which while in my personal opinion is small (still hoping for a 1/700) but is also the best representation of the ship, and therefore makes all the previous kits moot. 

Now, if there were that many kits in each scale, THEN i'd say the 'subjects been done to death' people have a case.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

It’s a personal opinion. I am disappointed Akira will perhaps not happen. I will buy many NCC1701-A kits, I just wish we could get some variety.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am still hoping after they sell a ton of these Refits they will proceed with the Akira.

.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Richard Baker said:


> I am still hoping after they sell a ton of these Refits they will proceed with the Akira.
> 
> .


So am I. I'll definitely get a 1/1000 refit, but I was really looking forward to an Akira! I sure hope they still do it.


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

After Akira then Reliant or Voyager, or an alien ship like the Klingon Vor'cha or Cardassian Galor at 1/1k. Thats what its narrowed down to for me anyway.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Let me run a disclamer to start with. I like Startrek and modeling Startrek. I am not really a "Big Time" Startrek expert like most people on this post. However I can appreciate the love of the hobby shown by the individuals who posted. 
Love of the hobby is not a prime concern for R2. This looks to be a lot less of a model type decision than it is a strickly safe business decision. R2 is not a purist or in "love" with the art of modeling like we are. 

My concept of why R2 is releasing this kit instead of other possibilities:

1) R2 already has the license for the retrofit.
2) Development, CAD drawings etc are already available from the 1/350 version. I doubt it is that involved just to scale it down to a 1/1000. The cost is bound to be substantially less than creating an entire new product.
3) The box (omitting the artwork), amount of plastic involved in making the kit (could be styrene but with China manufacturing you never really know what you'll get), transportation charges, customs, all can be budgeted according to current items R2 has on the market right now.
4) This model is almost a sure deal to sell enough to be profitable with a minimum investment of new capital. 

That's my take for what it's worth.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

^I Agree with every thing you said ''Cajjunwolfman'' but! I would like to add, that if the seles for the 1/1000 Refit are great ''or'' better, then maybe they would make a MIRANDA Class (U.S.S.RELIANT) & the Klingon Ka'Tinga Class battlecrusier from the movies!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Aside from the one underside three-quarter view of the _Akira_ in "_First Contact_", I just never warmed up to the ship nor understood why it was such a popular ship. However, I would have picked up one model of it anyway.

Now, the Refit in 1/1000... that's an entirely different story! Not just for the _Enterprise_; that's been SO overdone, not that's a problem because she is the absolute star, after all...!  But very few ships that I have would actually be destined to be called _Enterprise_; I much like having more ships of the Fleet around, just for something different in name, if not in class and/or design. I'd pick up at least 3 such kits; maybe more, maybe not.

I'm in no way a business major or pretend to understand how a model company conducts its business... but numbers do tell after all. Round 2 I'm sure is quite aware of how popular the Refit - or most of the ships called _Enterprise_ - are!


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

How many of you have a ''STAR TREK'' top 5 wish list in 1/1000? me? my top five are as follows. 5) U.S.S. RELIANT. 4) Ka'Tinga Class Battlecrusier. 3) U.S.S. DEFIANT (DEFIANT Class). 2) KUMARI Class Andorian battlecrusier. 1) U.S.S EQUANOX (NOVA Class) with add-on parts to make the Rhode Island variant.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That matches my list except swap the Defiant with a TOS Romulon Bird of Prey.

.


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

miraclefan said:


> How many of you have a ''STAR TREK'' top 5 wish list in 1/1000? me? my top five are as follows. 5) U.S.S. RELIANT. 4) Ka'Tinga Class Battlecrusier. 3) U.S.S. DEFIANT (DEFIANT Class). 2) KUMARI Class Andorian battlecrusier. 1) U.S.S EQUANOX (NOVA Class) with add-on parts to make the Rhode Island variant.


A 1/1000 Defiant and Equanox would be tiny (about 5" and 7" long), I think they would look alot better at 1/350 like a Klingon Bird of Prey would. 
But I agree with the rest, especially the Reliant.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

They could possibly make it 2-pack with both ships (hey we're dreaming here anyway).

Also, IIRC, back when the 1/350 refit first came out it was determined that the AMT BoP was 1/350, depending on which varient you used as canon.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Trekkie75 said:


> A 1/1000 Defiant and Equanox would be tiny (about 5" and 7" long), I think they would look alot better at 1/350 like a Klingon Bird of Prey would.
> But I agree with the rest, especially the Reliant.


Ya! they would be small, but I don't have a ton ''O'' room if you know what I mean! & besides, I'm a huge fan of the 1/1000 series, there perfect for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Never mind a top-5, in 1/1000 a model company could make every ship we ever wanted! (Well, okay, the Romulan Warbird and the ships from Nemesis would be too big).

If I had a model company, here's what Trek kits I would make:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/trek-boxes-web/modelcompanytrek.html


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

John P said:


> Never mind a top-5, in 1/1000 a model company could make every ship we ever wanted! (Well, okay, the Romulan Warbird and the ships from Nemesis would be too big).
> 
> If I had a model company, here's what Trek kits I would make:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/trek-boxes-web/modelcompanytrek.html


In our dreams.:thumbsup:

If not possible today, maybe someday soon a technology will come along that allows us to buy our own custom made-to-order kits...


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

John P said:


> Never mind a top-5, in 1/1000 a model company could make every ship we ever wanted! (Well, okay, the Romulan Warbird and the ships from Nemesis would be too big).
> 
> If I had a model company, here's what Trek kits I would make:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/trek-boxes-web/modelcompanytrek.html


Where's the Abramsprise?


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

PixelMagic said:


> Where's the Abramsprise?


John is only doing *Star Trek* models at his fictitious company.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Edge said:


> John is only doing *Star Trek* models at his fictitious company.


Ummm, JJ's movie is called *"Star Trek"*, FYI.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

PixelMagic said:


> Ummm, JJ's movie is called *"Star Trek"*, FYI.


Absolutely nothing, is the answer to what it's worth.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Calling a tail a leg does not make a dog have five legs.

.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Paramount and CBS own Star Trek. If they make something and call it "Star Trek", then it is. There is no debating it.

You may not like it, but it's Star Trek all the same.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

PixelMagic said:


> Paramount and CBS own Star Trek. If they make something and call it "Star Trek", then it is. There is no debating it.
> 
> You may not like it, but it's Star Trek all the same.


This is the Internet, we can debate anything we like, if you don't like it you
can go take a flying leap.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Trekkie75 said:


> In our dreams.:thumbsup:
> 
> If not possible today, maybe someday soon a technology will come along that allows us to buy our own custom made-to-order kits...


A man can dream...A man can Dream.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Edge said:


> John is only doing *Star Trek* models at his fictitious company.


Also, I did that page long before the film existed.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Maybe Round 2 could be convinced to do a Miranda class in 1/1000 next year after the Enterprise sells well. I just hope they include all 3 versions in the kit.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

geino said:


> Maybe Round 2 could be convinced to do a Miranda class in 1/1000 next year after the Enterprise sells well. I just hope they include all 3 versions in the kit.


AMEN!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

geino said:


> Maybe Round 2 could be convinced to do a Miranda class in 1/1000 next year after the Enterprise sells well. I just hope they include all 3 versions in the kit.


ME TOO!:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I wouldn't mind that either, nor would a friend of mine.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

While I realize that it is a "secondary ship" I would also like to see the Constellation class in 1:1000. Since they would have more than 70% of the ship already in that scale, it would not take as much work to develop an entirely new kit.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

cant please everyone........


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Jafo - it was just a suggestion


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

geino said:


> While I realize that it is a "secondary ship" I would also like to see the Constellation class in 1:1000. Since they would have more than 70% of the ship already in that scale, it would not take as much work to develop an entirely new kit.


Well, there IS a resin kit available at Federation Models. 'Tis a very nice model.


----------

